# hi there my loving insan!



## kenneth e

Hi forum, need some help to translate this text into complete english, can anyone help me out.
Thank you so much.


hi there my loving insan! im so happy to see ur pix there in UK...haaayyy! kainggit ka naman! sweet sweet niyo naman...(",) nway, wat can i say... if you think your ready for a relationship and u can handle it, then go for it...pero that is the most exciting part, ung ligawan part.. hehehe! kaya enjoy mo muna.. kasi kung talagang love ka niya, di xa magsasawa or maiinip sa u... just be urself, be nice and caring to him... hu knows baka xa na nga ung hinihintay mo... pls let me know ur mailing address and cp # para ratagan kita this weekend. tc! love you mch!


----------



## columbineicefilter

Here it is 


Hi, there, my loving cousin! I'm so happy to see your picture there in the United Kingdom. Siiiigh you're enviable! You are so sweet! Anyway, what can I say... If you think you're ready for a relationship and you can handle it, then go for it... but that is the most exciting part, the courtship part. hehehe
so just enjoy it first... because if he really loves you, he won't get tired of you or be impatient with you... just be yourself, be nice and caring to him... who knows, he might be the one you've been waiting for. Please let me know your mailing address and cell phone number so I can call you this weekend. Take care! I love you much!
~~
NOTE:
pls let me know ur mailing address and cp # para *ratagan* kita this weekend. tc! love 
you mch!

~~

I don't know why it's ratagan, maybe it's a dialect, but it sure sounds like TAWAGAN which means 'call'


----------



## khiko

same i dont know what ratagan is...i never heard of it.

in any case what your cousin wrote is a mix of filipino and english which we call TagLish (tagalog/english) and she wrote it in using chat tyle its why you see all the shortcuts like pix for picture and so on...

cheers


----------



## kenneth e

OK, great.........THANKS


----------

